# Get an LG product for just 64INR!!



## sumit_anand (Jan 29, 2013)

Yet another offer from LG on their products where one can get an LG product just for 64 INR. They are also providing huge discounts on their LG TV products and also giving out free accessories as well.check out this link for this Republic Day Offer. Does anyone have any idea about Sony and samsung? Are they running any discounts?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 29, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Yet another offer from LG on their products where one can get an LG product just for 64 INR. They are also providing huge discounts on their LG TV products and also giving out free accessories as well.check out this link for this Republic Day Offer. Does anyone have any idea about Sony and samsung? Are they running any discounts?



sumit_anand, thanks for doing my job for me!  LOL!  Yes, there is yet another on-going promotional deal from LG.  This time, however, the deals are slightly different from the Diwali/Christmas promotional events we had in the past in that there are also offers for the Inverter AC and refrigerators.  Check it out!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sachiv (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, can somebody tell me about this lg scheme? Is this scheme is only for lg smart tv sets or other electronic products?


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 29, 2013)

sachiv said:


> Hi, can somebody tell me about this lg scheme? Is this scheme is only for lg smart tv sets or other electronic products?



As far as TVs are concerned, most of offers like freebies are only on high end series of smart tvs.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 29, 2013)

At first glimpse title looks so catchy "Get an LG product for just 64INR". Checked out given link nice Jumbo offers, for Jumbo consumers.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> At first glimpse title looks so catchy "Get an LG product for just 64INR". Checked out given link nice *Jumbo offers, for Jumbo consumers*.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 30, 2013)

This offer is quite innovative but what about the remaining amount; are they providing EMIs option for the same?


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> At first glimpse title looks so catchy "Get an LG product for just 64INR". Checked out given link nice Jumbo offers, for Jumbo consumers.



I agree with you mohit and it would have been a lot better if the offers were available on the lower versions of the tv as well. Though I would say that the offer is really very cool for those who wanna get the higher end tv sets. The combi offer on 42lm6700 sounds quite interesting, getting a 3D home theatre and 6 3D glasses free with the tv doesn't sound to be a bad deal...isn't it?


----------



## shadhik12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to buy a new lg phone.


----------



## Sam22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice Offer from LG..Looks like LG has been concentrating a lot to provide the freebies with their TV's as they have been doing rolling out the same offer almost on every occasion.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 4, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> Nice Offer from LG..Looks like LG has been concentrating a lot to provide the freebies with their TV's as they have been doing rolling out the same offer almost on every occasion.



My guess would be that they wish to clear out some of the inventory so that there will be more space for the 2013 line-up of LG TVs to come around March!  Then after the launch, I'm sure that the 2012 line-up of TVs will get cheaper over time.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## munish51 (Feb 8, 2013)

LG comes with a good range of products and offers every year but they also need to look at engaging buyers online for more user interest.


----------

